# Fat Boy



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well ive made something a bit differant for me, i tried not to make anything the same as anyone else, its made from Red Oak and has a soft wood palm swell to keep the weight down, ive also put a deep groove in the handle for my little finger, what feels really nice when i hold it, i didnt want to stain the wood so i got a block of homemade bees wax of the farmers wife, it has left the grain on the wood very smooth, i made it for target shooting in my garden, but couldnt help myself and hed to try it on the farm, got 2 crows and a rat, so im made up with it, it is made for my hand and feels really nice to shoot, ive fitted it with rings so i can shoot the thin tubes with it, and i use 8mm steel balls, cheers for looking, jeff.

FAT BOY

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes it is different ! Good job.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Now that's what I call innovative!!!! Good job!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Now that's what I call innovative!!!! Good job!!!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I like it, good job


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one, mate!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, ive been shreding cans all afternoon with it, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That one's an individual alright, Jeff. Unique just like you!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, I like it.
Martin.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty sharp Jeff! Love the finger indentation and the swell! Flatband


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

it surly is fat but it looks good for a chubby slingshot and i love that finger groove!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> is the palm swell to make it more comfy ?


Yes the palm swell makes it very comfy, and i find the grove better for me than a hole, anyone feel free to copy it ha ha, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Really good job Jeff again very innovative well done mate.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

A slight name change, how about stubby? and I really like the little finger groove.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow that's stunning!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice one. You are the man!


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Looking mighty fine good job! Fat Boy is actually a name fore a Classic Safety razor from gilette=) And now a great slingshot!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mighty fine slingshot/catapult ! Those varmints better watch out !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Mighty fine slingshot/catapult ! Those varmints better watch out !


I dont own it now, my grandson came to mine yesterday and put his claim on it ha ha, mite make myself a new one next week, my grandson has more than me now, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Does he ever go on the hunt with you? That seems like it would be a great experience, from hunt to dinner table.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Does he ever go on the hunt with you? That seems like it would be a great experience, from hunt to dinner table.


He has been once, wasnt too keen, cos he breeds rabbits ha ha, he does like fishing though, jeff


----------

